# Best software for bookkeeping business



## Dafs (29 Sep 2009)

Hi

Can anyone give me advise in purchasing a new software for my small bookkeeping business? I have been recommended TAS Books 2 Multi Company. 

Has anyone used this before?
Would you recommend it?

Many Thanks


----------



## Domo (30 Sep 2009)

I reccommend Sort My Books.  I am associated with this business, but do find it one of the easiest to operate if you are not used to bookkeeping.

You can download this for a free trial here www.aislingsoftware.com/


----------



## Ants09 (30 Sep 2009)

Dafs said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give me advise in purchasing a new software for my small bookkeeping business? I have been recommended TAS Books 2 Multi Company.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mary

since you are offering a book-keeping service i suppose that you done book-keeping before  and if so what package did you use ? and why dont you not go with that one as your use to it !

if you didnt use a accounts package before then tas books two is simple to use once you have the basics right when entering data like dates etc, but there be a learning curve using it like any accounting package 

there are others on the market like the big red book, myob, sage instant accounting etc 

you can download a free version of tas books 1 from there website and get youself use to it as tas books 2 just have a wee bit extra on it


----------



## Domo (30 Sep 2009)

Ants09,

Yes I have used most other packages throughout my career, but I do find SoryMy Books the easiest to use for a small to medium business owners doing this themselves.  

Other software have their own benefits, such as audit trails, and add-ons, but some businesses don't necessarily need all the bells and whistles, and ease of input and ready to run reporting is what they generally need.

This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## z107 (30 Sep 2009)

If you are also doing Payroll for your clients, consider www.payback.ie

Unlimited companies and employees make it ideal for a payroll bureau. If you buy a licence now, you'll also get a full year, and not just until 31 Dec 2009. Annual licence price is €130+VAT. Try free before you buy.

NOTE that I am affiliated with Payback.


----------



## NHG (30 Sep 2009)

I use Tas Books 2 single user where I work for the last 15yrs and have never had any problems with it, very user friendly.


----------



## Tarek (1 Oct 2009)

Hi Dafs,

I would agree with Domo for one reason, I only used SMB and they are very user friendly. Plus I happen to know the ladies behind the product and they are very proactive with at their support and services and that means a lot to me. A software can be downloaded and used with little knowledge on the after-sales service you might get. They were helpful with any bookkeeping issues I might have, it didn't have to be a technical one.

Plus if you are a person who like to support Irish businesses, SMB is 100% Irish.

Good luck

TK


----------



## Gervan (1 Oct 2009)

Hi Dafs, I use a Tas Books 1 multi-company, which I have had for several years, and have no wish to change.  It's very simple to use and to add on a new client. My only slight moan would be that the Vat3 return is not in the Irish format, but the new Tas Books may be.
I think other posters are recommending software which can be used just for one business, whereas you really do need the multi version, if you are going to book-keep for other businesses.


----------



## Domo (1 Oct 2009)

SortMy Books can accommodate you for multiple users if required.


----------



## simplyjoe (1 Oct 2009)

Best payroll package is Collsoft - no doubt about it!!! No association.


----------



## apple (2 Oct 2009)

Hi Ya

Does Sort my book s have multi company capability?


----------



## scannerman (2 Oct 2009)

Big Red Book is worth a look - very easy to use. A mate runs a book-keeping service with their accounts and he finds it great. Website is www.bigredbook.com


----------



## censuspro (8 Oct 2009)

simplyjoe said:


> Best payroll package is Collsoft - no doubt about it!!! No association.


 
How much is the collsoft bureau version?


----------



## Ants09 (8 Oct 2009)

censuspro said:


> How much is the collsoft bureau version?


 

i use collsoft and also wouldnt hesitate to recommend it to anybody

the bureau version cost €320 plus vat and unlimited companies and unlimited employees

the small business edition cost €140 plus vat unlimited employees and up to 3 companies


----------



## censuspro (8 Oct 2009)

I assume there is an annual licence fee?

Currently using thesarus


----------



## Alon09 (24 Oct 2009)

NHG said:


> I use Tas Books 2 single user where I work for the last 15yrs and have never had any problems with it, very user friendly.



Hi NHG,

I recently started my bookkeeping little business, Looking for a suitable software. I focus on TAS but not sure the following issues. You are an expert on TAS. I would respect and appreciate any of your suggestion...

- How much does it cost for a multi-company package? I only expect max 6 clients.
- Will an annual license fee be charged after the purchase?
- Is VAT included or come seperately which need extra payment? 
- Can TAS prepare VAT on cash accouting scheme?(Cash flow is considerably highlighted in the recession time!)
- Can I do sole trader as well as Ltd.?

Thank you!


----------



## FENERO (25 Oct 2009)

We used to use the Big Red Book and whilst it is very user friendly for beginners and suitable for smaller businesses, we found it very limiting when it came to bookkeeping for larger businesses who had a larger range of expense categories amongst other things. 

Our bookkeeping department use Sage Commerical for the vast majority of our bookkeeping clients now.


----------



## Featherhead (28 Jan 2010)

If you are doing book keeping I am guessing your key requirement will be to have multiple companies on the one package without costing the earth? 
Tas Books 2 does this and its very popular with book keepers because it has brilliant drill down on all the reports. It has multi company licence option which does not cost too much. It also has batch entry for customer and supllier invoices/ payments and recipets to the bank etc which makes it quick and easy to use. If you have ever worked on dos you will like it because you can work it all from the key board using tab keys and shortcuts. I learned it in a college course I liked it because of the drilldown and the keyboard functionality. It is also really easy to fix a mistake on an entry. 

Sage do a book keepers version of Sage 50 too which is lower cost for multi company than the regular Sage - I know some of my friends prefer to TAS simply because they used a Sage product before and they pefer the windows look. 

The Sage Commercial is grand but its an older product. I have been in companies that used it but for the money its missing some of the features the newer products have - little things like emailing statements or reports and that. 

I think Big Red Book also do accountant bureau versions of their accounts package


----------

